# CELLULITE on girlfriend~ help!!



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 10, 2005)

this morning I noticed my g/f is getting some cellulite(sp) on her thighs and its freaking me out.  She aint fat either but I'm scared its gonna start looking liek cottage cheese in a few years..  Do squats help reduce them?  or some kinda cream?  She said her mom has a bad case of them and that just scared me more..lol


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 10, 2005)

I think most girls even at fairly low body fat levels have cellulite.  Don't worry about it.  Although if she wants to tone up a little bit, it's going to come down to diet and exercise...  Nothing fancy...


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 10, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I think most girls even at fairly low body fat levels have cellulite.  Don't worry about it.  Although if she wants to tone up a little bit, it's going to come down to diet and exercise...  Nothing fancy...



lol my mom has cottage cheese at the back of her thighs.. its nothing pretty..


----------



## LAM (Oct 10, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> Do squats help reduce them?



you can't spot reduce fat.  she needs to make some changes in her diet and/or make some changes in her exercise routine


----------



## PreMier (Oct 10, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> this morning I noticed my g/f is getting some cellulite(sp) on her thighs and its freaking me out.  She aint fat either but I'm scared its gonna start looking liek cottage cheese in a few years..  Do squats help reduce them?  or some kinda cream?  She said her mom has a bad case of them and that just scared me more..lol



coming from the man with a 45" waist..


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> coming from the man with a 45" waist..



hey im proportional   .   and 45 is actually from my baggy jeans size.. could be less.lol


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Oct 10, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> you can't spot reduce fat.  she needs to make some changes in her diet and/or make some changes in her exercise routine



what he said.

does she lift? how's her diet?


----------



## BritChick (Oct 10, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> this morning I noticed my g/f is getting some cellulite(sp) on her thighs and its freaking me out.  She aint fat either but I'm scared its gonna start looking liek cottage cheese in a few years..  Do squats help reduce them?  or some kinda cream?  She said her mom has a bad case of them and that just scared me more..lol



First off are you sure it's cellulite?
A lot of what people think is cellulite can just be water retention.
I see it happen a lot with fitness and figure competitors who swear they still have cellulite one to two weeks out from contest then when they deplete water it goes.
As mentioned before you can't spot reduce and some girls even at very low body fat %'s are cursed with it. 
Diet and exercise may help to some extent but not completely, though it doesn't sound like she has much of a problem... it sounds like you're the one who has the problem! lol


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Oct 10, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> hey im proportional   .   and 45 is actually from my baggy jeans size.. could be less.lol


 Just measure your waist. My 34 jeans (I don't wear them on my waist) are 38 inches around. The pants are really bigger than they say I think. Or at least so are.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 10, 2005)

I'd say that 95% of the men wear a smaller jean size then the waist actually measures.


----------



## GFR (Oct 10, 2005)

get a new girl friend....................trust me its just going to get worse


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> get a new girl friend....................trust me its just going to get worse



damn.. but she gives good brains


----------



## Gaz_9 (Oct 10, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> lol my mom has cottage cheese at the back of her thighs.. its nothing pretty..




you dont sound like an oil painting either. does you waist 'freak her out'?!!!!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 10, 2005)

46 isn't THAT big.
My brother is about 6'2"-6'3" and he's 235-255. Wears a 40-42, doesn't look that big.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> damn.. but she gives good brains


 Are you trying to say that she gives good head?


----------



## IJ300 (Oct 10, 2005)

cfs3 said:
			
		

> Are you trying to say that she gives good head?



 ya.  brain=head.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 10, 2005)

Holy cow!  I assume that's you in your sig?  Man, you are built!


----------



## Mudge (Oct 10, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> coming from the man with a 45" waist..



Dont you know how it works yet? Guys can be fat, not chicks. Weird how that works huh? And here you were thinking 20% bodyfat on a dude was horribly out of shape, bafoonery I tell you!


----------



## Mudge (Oct 10, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> 46 isn't THAT big.
> My brother is about 6'2"-6'3" and he's 235-255. Wears a 40-42, doesn't look that big.



I wore my 36s all the way up to 268, your brother is fat if those "fit" him. I'm not shredded am not lacking in the ass department in the least, in fact for a white guy its big. When I see guys that weigh less than I do wearing larger pants standing in front of me at a fast food joint, I know they aren't cheating and they eat that way all the time.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 10, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Dont you know how it works yet? Guys can be fat, not chicks. Weird how that works huh? And here you were thinking 20% bodyfat on a dude was horribly out of shape, bafoonery I tell you!



Exactamoondo


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't think 20% bf on a guy that weighs 320 at 6'3 is bad..  I'm aiming for 10-14% bf.. so I need to loose 32-44lbs of fat, which is hard but doable w/o gear..  and If I do decide to juice, I could be 290lbs shredded.. but whats the point of that?


----------



## Stu (Oct 11, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> I don't think 20% bf on a guy that weighs 320 at 6'3 is bad.. I'm aiming for 10-14% bf.. so I need to loose 32-44lbs of fat, which is hard but doable w/o gear.. and If I do decide to juice, I could be 290lbs shredded.. but whats the point of that?


 what difference does it make what hieght and weight you are, 20%bf is 20%bf

 Also whats with the deal with everybody wanting to use gear to lose weight? that aint how it works


----------



## Mudge (Oct 11, 2005)

10% bodyfat is good but not shredded.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 11, 2005)

Stu said:
			
		

> what difference does it make what hieght and weight you are, 20%bf is 20%bf
> 
> Also whats with the deal with everybody wanting to use gear to lose weight? that aint how it works



Thats tru but not tru..  depends on where the body fat lies.. 20% bf can be spread all over the body or can be in the gut..  body composition varies regardless of bf % you damn brit


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 12, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> She said her mom has a bad case of them and that just scared me more..lol


Hate to say it, but people say if you want to see what your wife/girlfriend will look like in 20 years, look at her mother....


----------



## Devlin (Oct 12, 2005)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Hate to say it, but people say if you want to see what your wife/girlfriend will look like in 20 years, look at her mother....



And that is one of the reasons why I workout...I don't want to be overweight and fighting type 2 diabetes.


----------



## SJ69 (Oct 13, 2005)

maybe you could get a 2 fur 1 deal at the liposuction clinic.


----------



## splach (Oct 14, 2005)

Egoatdoor: Even worse than that. If you want to know what your wife will act like in 20 years check out how loopy your mother-in-law is..


----------



## Egoatdoor (Oct 14, 2005)

splach said:
			
		

> Egoatdoor: Even worse than that. If you want to know what your wife will act like in 20 years check out how loopy your mother-in-law is..


----------

